# Catalinbread Dirty Little Secret with Timmy (Wow)



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Just got my DLS and I don't think my Timmy will ever leave my board ,both are great pedals ,but stacked! = Wow! if you have em try it ,it sounds great!


----------



## Rwinder (Oct 20, 2008)

Arg. I really need to get a timmy...


----------



## Deef (Nov 5, 2006)

For sure, I love my Tim and DLS combo, it's not too fizzy or anything like that if you set it up right.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't find the combo fizzy at all Deef ,in fact I also find it super quiet! great set up, I also use it with my Lovepedals Kanji ,and Karl


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'd love to try that combo...wanna sell me yours???


----------



## Deef (Nov 5, 2006)

Evilmusician said:


> I don't find the combo fizzy at all Deef ,in fact I also find it super quiet! great set up, I also use it with my Lovepedals Kanji ,and Karl


You just said the exact thing I said, that it wasn't fizzy... LOL


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Lol ha you said not too fizzy lol ! also it's been a long day I need to go play my guitars now ! cheers!kkjuw


----------



## Deef (Nov 5, 2006)

Either way, you have great taste in pedals!!! hahaha

Have a good one!


----------



## bantoto (Sep 28, 2009)

How heavy do they get together?


----------



## Deef (Nov 5, 2006)

I wouldn't know, bantoto, I just play blues and country with them on single coil guitars. I have other amps that I'll use for rock or metal.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Stupid question,

What is a "Timmy"?


----------



## Deef (Nov 5, 2006)

It's an O/D pedal made by Paul Cochrane... its a smaller version of the Tim pedal, also made by Paul Cochrane.


----------

